# الهندسة القيمية وتعريبها !!!



## المهندس قاسم (1 أبريل 2006)

يبذل الاخوة المهندسين السعوديين المختصين بالهندسة القيمية وعلي راسهم المهندس / عبد العزيز اليوسفي والمهندس /علي الخويطر والمهندس / صالح العشيش , دورا مهما للتعريف بالهندسة القيمية ونشرها فجزاهم الله خيرا !!

وهناك كتب معربه بالمكتبات العربية لهم مثل كتاب للمهندس علي الخويطر وكتاب للمهندس صالح العشيش متوفره بمكتبة جرير وباللغة العربية وتشرح هذه الكتب الهندسة القيمية وتطبيقاتها بسهوله ووضوح .

وكذالك مواقع لهم علي الشبكة خصوصا موقع المهندس عبدالعزيز اليوسفي ,

وبناء لرغبة احد الاخوة بالمنتدي !! نذكر ببعض المواقع ذات العلاقة !!

http://www.alyousefi.com/

http://www.momra.gov.sa/specs/evst0001.asp#1

http://www.value-eng.org/


----------



## المهندس قاسم (1 أبريل 2006)

هذا عرض بالبور بوينت نرجو ان يعمل وهو ملخص لجهود الاخوة الاساتذة الافاضل اختصرته بمعرفتي فجزاهم الله خير 

جزء منه من موقع المهندس اليوسفي وبعضه من كتب ومحاضرات المهندس / علي الخويطر


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (2 أبريل 2006)

أهلا وسهلاً بك مهندس قاسم ،، أشكرك على هذا الطرح وهذه الروابط وعلى الملفات القيمة التي ارفقتها ،، كما أقدر لمجموعة نشاطها المتميز والدؤوب والذي اثمر هذه القفزات الكبيرة للهندسة القيمية في المملكة العربية حتى انه اصدرت من اجلها القرارات الملزمة التي اصبح تطبيقها اساسا حتى قبل تطبيق الاساس ، وأعني بذلك ان هناك ماهو أهم فيما يخص ممارسة المهنة وما يمكن ان يحقق النهوض بها ،، وكما قال المهندس عبدالعزيز اليوسفي عند عرضه لبحثه في مؤتمر دور المهندس السعودي في الاقتصاد الوطني بأن مجموعة الهندسة القيمية قليلة لكنها نشطة ، ولو تهيأ للمهنة من هم بنشاط هذه المجموعة وإصراراهم لكانت شيئا آخر ،، المفارقة الوحيدة في هذا الشأن ان المهندس عبدالعزيز كان امينا للجنة قبل تحويلها الى هيئة ، وهو في نفس الوقت احد افراد فريق الهندسة القيمية. 

إن نهضة الهندسة القيمية في المملكة العربية لاسعودية كأول دولة عربية إعتمدت هذه الطريقة لدراسة التكاليف الغير ضرورية التي تهدر في المشاريع لا ينبغي ان يذكر بدون ذكر الدور الكبير الذي قامت به الادارة العامة للأشغال العسكرية في سبيل ترتيب وتهيئة الاجواء المناسبة لها ،، وذلك بقيادة الدكتور عبدالعزيز العطيشان عندما كان مديرا عاما للأشغال العسكرية ،، وجهود الزملاء الافاضل الذي ذكرتهم بالاضافة الى حماد السالمي وغيرهم من الزملاء اللذين اما انتقلوا الى أماكن اخرى او مازالو يعملون في الاشغال العسكرية ،، من الاشغال العسكرية انتشر استخدام الهندسة القيمية وزيادة اعداد المختصين فيها ، ومنها انطلقت بهذا النشاط وهذه الهمة.

وفق الله جهود المخلصين ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## احمد_7 (2 أبريل 2006)

ياريت اذا يوجد نما
ذج اختبارات للهندسة القيمية
ان يتم تزويدنا
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس قاسم (2 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك اخي المهندس فيصل الشريف وابارك جهودكم واثمن لك شكر من استحق الشكر من الاخوة الاساتذة الافاضل الذين بالفعل جعلوا من المملكة العربية السعودية ومهندسيها اعضاء فاعلين علي مستوي العالم بهذا المجال حيث ان نسبة عالية جدا ممن يحمل شهادة اخصائي قيمة معتمد Cvs وكذلك اخصائي قيمة مشارك Avs بالعالم هم من مهندسي المملكة والخليج وهذا بفضل من ذكرت وغيرهم ممن لانتذكر اسمائهم ولكن نقدر افعالهم فجزاهم الله خير الجزاء .

الاخ احمد - 7

لابد من حصولك اولا علي دورة وورشات عمل قبل الإمتحانات وإن كنت بالمملكة فالشعبة المتخصصة بهيئة المهندسين السعودين ستعاونك بإذن الله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر جهد الاخ الكريم المهندس قاسم على الملف القيم "واطمئنك انه شغال 100%" وعلى المواقع الجيده
بارك الله فيك وبارك في جهودك

اما بخصوص المقارنة الواردة في ملف البور بوينت ... بين خفض التكاليف مع الهندسة القيمية ...والتي من وجهة نظري غير منصفة البته ... حيث تم اختيار مصطلحات لخفض التكاليف مزعجة نوعا ما واختيار مصطلحات التمجيد والابداع للهندسة القيمية.
إذ اقول ذلك لا اعني انني لا اعترف بالهندسة القيمية .. ولكن نعطي لكل شيء حقه من دون اجحاف او انقاص او زياده في التمجيد .... 
اخي الكريم من وجهة نظري ان خفض التكاليف هي الهدف الأوحد لعملية خفض التكاليف ... اما الهندسة القيمية فأحد اهدافها هو خفض التكاليف ... وبذلك تكون عملية خفض التكاليف هي جزء مهم من عملية الهندسة القيمية ولكن تكون مدعومة بدراسات الجودة والوظيفة.


----------



## المهندس قاسم (3 أبريل 2006)

الاخ ابو صالح

لو لاحظت ان نهاية تخفيض التكاليف هنا هي القطع بالتكاليف والمقصود بها إلغاء بنود او خفض مواصفاتها من اجل خفض التكاليف وهذا لاتعترف به الهندسة القيمية ابدا كونها تهتم بالوظيفة والاداء وتخفيض التكاليف دون التاثير علي الجودة .
والهندسة القيمة هي عمل جماعي يتحمل كافة الاراء والمقترحات والإبداع ولذلك فلكل مهندس دوره وجهده لخفض التكلفة بغض النظر عن المصطلحات والاهم هو القيام بدراسة جيدة في وقت جيد وبفريق كفؤء.

تحياتي لمرورك وإثرائك 

وعموما اي نوع من الدراسه التي لا تقطع فهي ذات قيمة جيدة والمهم الدراسة وليس القطع !!؟؟


----------



## احمد_7 (4 أبريل 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء من يملك نماذج للاختبارات برجاء تزويدنا
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## المهندس قاسم (4 أبريل 2006)

الاخ احمد - 7

لابد من حصولك اولا علي دورة وورشات عمل قبل الإمتحانات وإن كنت بالمملكة فالشعبة المتخصصة بهيئة المهندسين السعودين ستعاونك بإذن الله


----------



## احمد_7 (7 أبريل 2006)

مشكور يااخ قاسم
انا اخذت mod-1 وانهيتها
ولكن احتاج اسئلة لاتدرب على الامتحان
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس قاسم (8 أبريل 2006)

احمد_7 قال:


> مشكور يااخ قاسم
> انا اخذت mod-1 وانهيتها
> ولكن احتاج اسئلة لاتدرب على الامتحان
> وشكرا



اخي احمد 

وفقك الله والان بإمكانك الإستعداد لإمتحان avs والتنسيق مع المشرف واخذ الموافقه وتحديد موعد الإمتحان ويمكنك مراسلتي عبر الرسائل الخاصه وتحديد عنوانك ومن ثم ساحاول تزويدك بما لدي ومن الافضل التنسيق مع المشرف لاخذ دورة تنشيطية تساعدك علي دخول الإمتحان لانه يحتوي علي 150 سؤال تقريبا بمدة ساعة ونصف وهو عبارة عن ثلاثة اجزاء .

المهم أن تكون بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 أبريل 2006)

تطبيق الهندسة القيمية على المشروعات المدنية في البيئة السعودية (التجربة والدرس المستفاد) 
مراجعة الرابط التالي:
http://www.arch.arab-eng.org/news.php?action=view&id=144&


----------



## civil sust (18 يناير 2010)

هل أستطيع استخدام عرض البوربوينت هذا


----------



## essa2000eg (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

امتحان avs سهل يا جماعة محدش يقلق بس انت ركز اثناء الدورة وتقدر تحل الامتحان كله بمذاكرة عادية جدا


----------



## مصطفى أح (19 يناير 2010)

أولا شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الشيق ولكن انا اعيش في سوريا ولا اعرف اذا كان من الممكن الحصول على الكتب التي تم ذكرها واذا كانت توجد معلومة عن احد الزملاء فانا باشد الحاجة ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً :4::4:


----------



## مصطفى أح (22 يناير 2010)

:9::9:
هل هناك من يرد علينا انا بحاجة الى تطبيق فعلي لهندسة القيمة أو ارقام أو احصاءات ولكن هل من يجيب


----------



## أبو موئل (24 يناير 2010)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات التي ستكون مفيدة بعون الله


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابو وتين القاسمي (2 مارس 2010)

أشكركم على هذا الموضوع القيم 

والمعلومات المفيدة التي تعبنا من البحث عنها 
والحصول على موجز عن الهندسة القيمية يساعدنا الى الوصول لمفهوم شامل متكامل ننطلق من خلاله


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله جهد عظيم


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (25 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------

